# favorite JKD training vids



## ikenpo (Jun 4, 2002)

Just curious what your favorite JKD training videos out there? What are the best ones out there?

Thanks, jb:asian:


----------



## meltdown51 (Jun 7, 2002)

I like the Lamar Davis videos as I find he breaks everthing down moreso than the others I have seen

Joe


----------



## jmdrake (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by meltdown51 _
> 
> *I like the Lamar Davis videos as I find he breaks everthing down moreso than the others I have seen
> 
> Joe *



Agreed!  Great series.  Steve Grody's series is pretty good to.  The tape of "Jun Fan Sectoring" is a must for anyone who wants to improve their lin sil di dar.  I've heard that Pat Strongs tapes are good, as well as Jerry Poteet's.  Also there is a good tape through "Fit For Life" called "Power Punching".  It basically goes through the mechanics of the lead straight punch while not using the name "JKD" or any JKD terminology.  Lamar called it "the best non-JKD tape on JKD punching I've ever seen."  

Regards,

John M. Drake


----------



## meltdown51 (Jun 7, 2002)

JM Drake
Thanks for the info have you got any leads on where to pick up these tapes.

Email me I have some notes you may like
meltdown51@cogeco.ca

Joe


----------



## Samurai (Jun 17, 2002)

The Patrick Strong Tapes are all very good.  He uses a very "high School Science Teacher" approch to JKD.  Everything is explained and demoed with the laws of science.

1.) Bruce Lee: Lord of Shock
2.) Bruce Lee: Lord of Power 
3.) Bruce Lee: Lord of Speed
4.) Bruce Lee: Inner Game

Thanks
Jeremy Bays


----------



## jmdrake (Jun 17, 2002)

> _Originally posted by meltdown51 _
> 
> *JM Drake
> Thanks for the info have you got any leads on where to pick up these tapes.
> ...



Hello Joe,

Here's what I have.  You can get Steve Grody's tapes from his website.  http://www.grody-jkd-kali.bigstep.com/ 

Jerry Poteet's videos can be ordered directly from him, or from
Martial Arts Supply Inc 

(A link to contact info for Jerry Poteet)
http://www.combativesolutions.com/poteet_bio.htm 

The power punching video can be ordered directly from health for life.  http://www.healthforlife.com/ They also carry Chris Kent's JKD videos.  (Another good series that I forgot to mention).

Patrick Strong's videos can be ordered from Amazon.com.  If you want to order directly from him you can find his email from "Chihand's" forum.  http://www.chihand.com 

Regards,

John M. Drake

P.S.  You've got mail.


----------



## Kempojujutsu (Jun 17, 2002)

Here is one you may steer away from DR. Jerry Beasley. Good thing I only have one. I have try watching this tape a couple different times and have feel asleep each time. Jerry talks in mono tone voice which drives me nuts or asleep.
Bob


----------



## shape_square (Aug 25, 2002)

YOU POST FOR ME TO SEE.:soapbox:


----------



## arnisador (Aug 25, 2002)

Threads merged.

-Arnisador
-MT Mod-


----------



## GetFit (Sep 14, 2002)

My fav training videos are watching actual Bruce Lee in action.  There is no one better to learn from!   I am always seeking out new videos and found some rather rare appearances of him at the Ed Parker Long Beach tournament, and his training advice on Longstreet. 

Go to www.lordoftherings-collectibles.com to check them out.


----------



## Turbo (Jun 10, 2004)

Rick Tucci's tapes are great!  Beasleys arent even real jkd, the voice is enough to put you to sleep too! ha ha funny that was mentioned I fell asleep too.  Pauls Vunaks tapes are good.  

Turbo


----------



## Troy Ostapiw/Canada (Aug 24, 2004)

Check out Datu Kelly Wordens Renegade JKD.  (Ultimate Street fighter series ) is very well done.  Datu Worden has well over 30 videos, and has always got top ratings, as he belives in content.


----------



## Marvin (Aug 25, 2004)

My favorite is the first sbg jkd series. It blew me away the first time I saw it! I still watch it.


----------



## Aikia (Sep 20, 2004)

Bob,
I read where  you fell a sleep. I noticed that you have no rank. No doubt it was too advanced.  I would recommend that you not rush into the contact phase until you are fit and ready. Get some rest.
 My video series "Jeet Kune Do : Scientific Streetfighting available from Panther Video has consistently been rated in the JKD top 10 sales chart for Certuryfitness.com. The series is the most advanced on the topic of full contact  sparring. That topic is typically underplayed because if you don't know what you are doing you can get hurt .   The series has been on the market since 1998 and still makes money for Century. I take the student step by step through basics to  ways of attack, footwork and nine levels of contact sparring. The information can be used by any artist in search of high level sparring skills. However if you do not actually incorporate sparring as the major part of your training the series may not be best for you. Wait until you are ready.
 It was not intended to be strickly JKD. My audience is drawn mostly from TKD/karate/kickboxing groups who are advanced in their knowledge of sparring..
Jerry Beasley, Ed.D.
Black Belt Magazine Hall of Fame
Instructor of the Year 2000


----------



## gmunoz (Oct 8, 2004)

Dr. Beasley's experience and qualifications preceed him.  Love your stuff Dr. Beasley.  Keep it comin'!  I'm a bit tossed on the JKD concept vs. style thing, but I enjoy pulling "nuggets" of wisdom from it all.  Thank you.


----------



## Aaron Little (Oct 8, 2004)

Matt Thorntons Functional JKD Series One and Two from SBG Productions


----------



## Aikia (Oct 9, 2004)

Gmunoz,

Thanks.
 I have reviewed quite a few JKD videos for Karate International magazine. In my opinion the closest to Bruce Lee's JKD taught at the Chinatown school can be seen on the Jerry Poteet series from the early 1990's. Mr. Poteet did not change any methods or techniques. If you want to see the  original "style" of JKD locate these videos. I also like the Paul Vunak trapping tape from the 1980's. Someone mentioned my JKD series is not "JKD". That's O.K. by me. It's still a very high level of instruction. So far no one has duplicated the info.
 And how is SKH these days? I will have to contact him. Thanks for the link.
Jerry Beasley


----------



## 9RingsSensei (Nov 15, 2004)

I am currently training with Carter Hargrave's original JKD series. I really enjoy them, they are practical and explained well. Anyone else have any experience, or opinion of his series? I am currently at level 5, of 12. I plan to test for black sash at the WJKDF headquarters under Hargrave peresonally once I complete the 12 videos. I have viewd the Gary Dill Tapes, and they seemed Ok, different, but some good and some bad. well, replys are welcome.


----------



## Fluid Design ® (Nov 16, 2004)

Chris Kent A to Z.  The blackbelt video with Ted Wong and Bustillo.


----------



## still learning (Nov 21, 2004)

Hello, I am not a JKD student,but love to learn as much as I can. One way is to look a videos(all styles). Each one can teach us something. Thank-you for your suggestions. .....Aloha


----------



## getgoin (Nov 23, 2004)

Burton Richardson hands down the best I have seen. His training is progressive instead of being stuck in the sixties. He is a very nice guy who is well spoken, fully certified in JKD and JKD concepts by Dan Inosanto, he was one of the first Dog Brothers and continues to test his material to adjust with the times.

I know I am impartial to his material, I am a student of his. But non the less, he's the best I've seen.


----------



## USKS1 (Dec 8, 2004)

Getgoin,

I gotta agree, Burton's tapes are great. I had the old defining JKD series and good stuff especially the drills video. I picked up his new choke em out video and you can really see his evolution. There is more quality material on that tape regarding chokes, and setups than you can practice in a year...

Another series that is really good is William Holland's JKD series. Bill has a very solid game, and his tapes show how to develop the JKD foundation and also some great attributes.. You can pick em up on his website. 

www.tactixtrainingcenter.com
Keep up the hard training.



Dean.


----------



## cashwo (Dec 13, 2004)

Aaron Little said:
			
		

> Matt Thorntons Functional JKD Series One and Two from SBG Productions


I borrowed Series Two this weekend and I have to say that I've just been glued to them.  I've already watched the Clinch one 3 times already.


----------



## getgoin (Dec 13, 2004)

USKS1 said:
			
		

> Another series that is really good is William Holland's JKD series. Bill has a very solid game, and his tapes show how to develop the JKD foundation and also some great attributes.. You can pick em up on his website.
> 
> www.tactixtrainingcenter.com
> Keep up the hard training.
> ...


I was checking his stuff out a couple of months back, maybe I'll shell out the bucks and pick up some.


----------



## AC_Pilot (Jan 6, 2005)

Vunak's attributes and mass attack tapes

Anything from Tom Cruse.

I've trained with Kelley Worden in Tacoma but don't own any of his tapes


----------



## richiehess (Jan 16, 2005)

chris kent's videon are pretty good from health for life


----------



## jaybacca72 (Jan 17, 2005)

i would have to say rick faye's tapes are good and anything by guru dan or larry hartsell for sure man there are just too many.
later
jay artyon:


----------



## Jonathan Randall (Jan 28, 2005)

Aikia said:
			
		

> Bob,
> I read where you fell a sleep. I noticed that you have no rank. No doubt it was too advanced. I would recommend that you not rush into the contact phase until you are fit and ready. Get some rest.
> My video series "Jeet Kune Do : Scientific Streetfighting available from Panther Video has consistently been rated in the JKD top 10 sales chart for Certuryfitness.com. The series is the most advanced on the topic of full contact sparring. That topic is typically underplayed because if you don't know what you are doing you can get hurt . The series has been on the market since 1998 and still makes money for Century. I take the student step by step through basics to ways of attack, footwork and nine levels of contact sparring. The information can be used by any artist in search of high level sparring skills. However if you do not actually incorporate sparring as the major part of your training the series may not be best for you. Wait until you are ready.
> It was not intended to be strickly JKD. My audience is drawn mostly from TKD/karate/kickboxing groups who are advanced in their knowledge of sparring..
> ...


Very pleased to see you on this forum, sir. I've enjoyed your BB Mag. articles immensely over the years. I am one of your AUDIENCE, the karate/boxing/(former) TKD group who wish to incorporate advanced (or even forgotten simple ones!) concepts into my training. Haven't seen your tapes but can't imagine that they'd be a waste of money.


----------



## Kempojujutsu (Feb 19, 2005)

Aikia said:
			
		

> Bob,
> I read where  you fell a sleep. I noticed that you have no rank. No doubt it was too advanced.  I would recommend that you not rush into the contact phase until you are fit and ready. Get some rest.
> My video series "Jeet Kune Do : Scientific Streetfighting available from Panther Video has consistently been rated in the JKD top 10 sales chart for Certuryfitness.com. The series is the most advanced on the topic of full contact  sparring. That topic is typically underplayed because if you don't know what you are doing you can get hurt .   The series has been on the market since 1998 and still makes money for Century. I take the student step by step through basics to  ways of attack, footwork and nine levels of contact sparring. The information can be used by any artist in search of high level sparring skills. However if you do not actually incorporate sparring as the major part of your training the series may not be best for you. Wait until you are ready.
> It was not intended to be strickly JKD. My audience is drawn mostly from TKD/karate/kickboxing groups who are advanced in their knowledge of sparring..
> ...



Jerry

I was planning on just PM you, but since you also posted here. Might as well get in the open. The tape that I have at home is your 3rd tape. Which deals with hand immobilization range. While I am not ranked in JKD, it's material is nothing new to me. I have many tapes on JKD. Burton Richardson, Matt Thorton, Paul Vunak, even so old Bruce Lee stuff. All of the material that they have presented in the tapes was easy to learn and apply. 

While I did address why I didn't like your tape.
Jerry talks in mono tone voice which drives me nuts or asleep.

I said nothing about your techniques or how you applied them. I have nothing against the techniques shown on the tape. I have Brazilian Jiu jitsu tapes that have one guy speaking in Brazilian and another talking in English at the same time. This drives me nuts to.

While it may be true about your tapes being in Century's to 10 list at one point. They are now on the clearence list. They have them for $9.99.


----------



## Raven001 (Feb 23, 2005)

Does anyone know anything about the quality of these DVD's http://www.jkdondvd.com and the instructor Matthew Numrich


----------



## Aikia (Feb 26, 2005)

Kempojutsu,
 Paul Vunak and I both sold all rights to Panther for the JKD series. Century bought out Panther. Now Century has it's own production company.They no longer need the Panther series. I have been asked to produce a new series and we are negotiating. I don't want the JKD label anymore since my material works for all arts or anyone that wants to learn to spar with contact. I prefer the term "sparring" over "fighting" since I have nothing to prove and I am not out to impress anyone with my skill. Come to Karate College and see for yourself. I'll also  be at the Black Belt magazine seminars and Hall of Fame event in late July in LA. 
  Century has maybe less than a $1 cost to produce and sell the old  Panther videos..they pay the artist nothing. So Century can afford to sell the Panther tapes for $9.95 each. The tapes are not on clearance that's the regular price...and it's a good deal. My tapes art targeted to the sparring market since I teach how to spar. I wanted to call the series Jun Fan Kickboxing  but the other title stuck. My sparring coach was Joe Lewis so I am of course well trained. My comment to buyers would be if you want to learn to spar with equipment in a full contact style my series is very good. Quite a few have told me they are the best Jun Fan kickboxing series on the market.  If you are looking for more of the classic Jun Fan  or JKD Concepts then there are other series that will better suit your needs. Main thing is train hard and train smart. For $9.95 the Panther tapes are hard to miss.
 JB


----------

